

No more JavaScript - panic
http://www.nomorejavascript.com

======
fideloper
This parody is way too subtle for "the internet" to grasp. But it's gonna be a
wild ride.

And if it's not parody, that's also awesome. For different reasons.

~~~
davesdo
Agreed. Found this on my Twitter feed today. Arguments have been hilarious

